# A little bit of info for anyone due to have colonoscopy.



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi My Husband has ulcerated colitis.....so has to have regular screening checks for this with a colonoscopy.

Over the years apart from the actual procedure itself, my Husband has hated the day before and taking the 'Pacolax' as this has meant from 8am on the day before the colonoscopy he has been unable to eat anything apart from clear soup or jelly, and clear drinks.

However this time he was given Klean Prep and found it so much better, he was able to eat and drink anything right up until 4pm on the day before the colonoscopy...as he had an afternoon appointment for the procedure. He took the first sachets at 6pm and was fine to go to bed at 10pm with no problems through the night (you know what I mean :wink.

Next morning he again started then sachets at 9am.....and again was fine after roughly two hours........then travelling to the hospital, at lunchtime a half an hour journey (again with no problems).

He has said in future he will definitely ask for this in preference to the pacolax, as it really made what isn't a pleasant experience take just 24 hours rather than two whole days....normally he wouldn't be able to do anything very much from 8am on the day before.....where as this time the day before was pretty normal right up to 6pm.

I hope this info may help anyone else. And although the taking of the powders took some getting down due to the large amount of liquid etc it is definitely a option my Husband will ask for in the future.
http://www.medicines.org.uk/emc/medicine/1243/SPC/KLEAN+PREP+69g,+sachet+powder+for+oral+solution/


----------



## PigletsPilot (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi I have suffered with crohns disease for last 40 yrs originally diaginosed as colitis and now after having large bowel removed have to have same procedure (was every 3 months ) now every 6 months I refused picolax and use a product called fleet , very much kinder to stomach . I understand your husbands concerns and ympathise with him Piglets Pilot


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I too have had colonoscopies and agree with the OP. Mine are always morning appointments so it still messes up all the day before and the whole procedure upsets my gut for days, but the Picolax is far more vicious than the Klean Prep!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Here's someone elses experience you might find helpful ;-)


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Bob,
His observations are accurate and funny.

When I first acquired UC they decided that I needed a scan???
When they scan your colon etc you have to take the usual laxatives etc. but the sting is in the tail.
Instead of an endoscope they insert a compressed air pipe and being pumped up with compressed air is almost a pleasant experience compared with the endoscope going round all the corners.
When they had finished they apologised for the toilet being out of order but said I could use the one in the Ladies waiting area just round the corner. (this is in a BUPA hospital)
I don't know if the ladies appreciated my trumpet solo, that lasted a good 10 minute, but I almost expected an applause when eventually bucked up the courage to come out.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

BillCreer said:


> Thanks Bob,
> His observations are accurate and funny.
> 
> When I first acquired UC they decided that I needed a scan???
> ...


My Husband said he too was playing the bag pipes on the way home :wink:

Funny enough they have said his colitis was looking less inflamed than five years ago......now in the past few months/years he has eaten a lot of Chinese food, noodles, prawns etc and although others have said they are surprised that Chinese doesn't upset his stomach he finds it is one thing he can eat without much problem (not the spicy stuff) and I am wondering if in some way this type of food has actually helped.

Sadly though they have now said he has diverticulitis too.....I understand that this is quite a common thing as you get older, but haven't looked into it too much as I have vowed to not research illness too much on the Internet anymore. Does anyone else have diverticulitis ? So far Hubby doesn't seem to have any problems with it, so fingers crossed and touching wood.


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Most common with diverticulitis is to avoid Peppers. Particularly green peppers. And none of them should be eaten raw if you can avoid it.

Had UC for 20+ years and could eat most things. The colonoscopy procedures are a nuisance and different 'ologists prefer different preparations (mostly starting you off on the cheapest and seeing how you get on) but you can "insist" on better products. Discuss this with your specialist, they know the score and will work with you to find something more suitable. I've even had one guy who was happy for me to starve myself for 24 hours and then just have an enema about an hour before the procedure. 

While you're (he's) in this discomfort though, remember that it's a small price to pay for being kept an eye on. UC can develop into something much more serious. That was what I kept telling myself anyway  

Glad your hubby is doing ok though. It's a tough disease to live with.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

BwB said:


> Most common with diverticulitis is to avoid Peppers. Particularly green peppers. And none of them should be eaten raw if you can avoid it.
> 
> Had UC for 20+ years and could eat most things. The colonoscopy procedures are a nuisance and different 'ologists prefer different preparations (mostly starting you off on the cheapest and seeing how you get on) but you can "insist" on better products. Discuss this with your specialist, they know the score and will work with you to find something more suitable. I've even had one guy who was happy for me to starve myself for 24 hours and then just have an enema about an hour before the procedure.
> 
> ...


Hi Hubby has also had the UC for getting on for 20 years. I think this is his fourth or fifth colonoscopy now, but he said in a way probably the most pleasant one (if thats the right word) that he has ever had due to the prep etc. Also he asked to go to a different hospital, which is a smaller cottage hospital and so many folk had told us now good it was in comparison to our other large hospita....both the same distance away from our home but in different directions.

The big hospital he always had to be there for 8 am and it was a bit hit and miss how long it all took, waiting with others in gowns etc etc. This time the appointment was for 1.45 but he was told to be there at 1.15 he was in a waiting room, with our Daughter In Law (I babysat the Grandchildren) did all the papers etc went in for the colonoscopy at exactly 1.45 and all over and home within two hours.....he only saw one other patient in recovery, so all in all he said it felt so different to normal. And he will def ask for the same in the future, he actually preferred the afternoon appointment to having to rush in the morning.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

I think it's great to be able to discuss all of this sort of thing on here because sharing our experiences may help others and anything that helps is a bonus.
I have had Kleen Prep and Fleet in the past but sadly did not get on with either of them and this is where I would suggest a word of caution when extolling the virtues of a prep that works for you because it really does depend on each individual's digestive system etc.
My daughter has a friend - originally from Australia who lived here for many years and became as one of the family. I first met him when she brought him for a family bar b que one weekend and he sort of adopted us. Sadly he had a really serious bowel condition which required many ops and many many colonoscopies over the years. Discussing bowel preps became the norm for us two (the rest of the family used to leave us to it :lol: ) "oh God they are talking poop again". Between us I think we had tried all available preps and none of them reacted the same on either of us.

Moral of the story - try and find the best one you can that suits 'you', don't rely of another persons experience or you could be disappointed. It really is all about knowing how your body will handle the prep.
I had one that seemed to set like jelly and try as I might I could not get it down - I was so sick with it and sat crying on the loo in despair knowing my colonoscopy was booked for the next morning. Another one required drinking gallons of water and I just couldn't get enough of the liquid into me without regurgitating it. You see my digestion couldn't process it quickly or efficiently enough. Some one else might not struggle at all and find it easy.

Interestingly - I was warned off Chinese food by my specialist because of the MSG (monosodium glutamate) it contains. Home made stir frys are fine but no take aways. I also had to give up ham, pate, bacon & sausages. This is the bit I miss the most but they say there is a proven link to increasing your risk or bowel cancer with these processed meats due to the length of time they take to be digested.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Briarose said:


> I have vowed to not research illness too much on the Internet anymore. quote]
> Never be afraid to research anything on the internet or anywhere else - knowledge is everything.
> It's how you hand le the information you find that is important. If you panic at everything you read then it's not such a good idea but recently I read in the daily newspapers about a young woman who had a very rare form of leukaemia who the doctors had given just 3 months to live. She had only just had a baby and her husband was so distraught that he looked up the condition on the internet every spare minute he had until he found that a hospital in Germany were running a trial drug to help deal with this condition. They had to raise £80k to get from Australia where they were living to Germany to take part in the trial and to cover their living expenses.
> The treatment has halted the growth of the cancer and she is now in a sort of remission. They are hoping that this will now allow the cancer to be treated. It is just the start and there is a long way to go but at least she has some hope. If her husband hadn't spent hours and hours on the internet she would be dead now and even if sadly the cancer still takes over at least he will know he did all he could for her. I'm a great believer in arming yourself with as much knowledge as you can. Avoid websites that make sensational statements and trust your instinct about the info they provide. There are some great medical sites but you just have to be sensible about how you interpret the information they provide.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I guess as you say we are all different, no one questioned my Husband etc about the Klean Prep he was just given it......he didn't question why etc but as I say he is now so glad that he was as he found it so much better.

He has often told his own specialist that he enjoys Chinese food and to be honest he has never told him not to have it. He mostly as I say sticks to non spicy food and this type of food seems to suit him a lot better than other things which you would imagine might be better......so I guess like the preparation it is what suits one doesn't suit another, he does have a lot of prawn type dishes and also chicken on a skewer with rice.

The one thing that he doesn't seem to tolerate very well is salads, and although an odd barbecue is ok again too much meat isn't ideal.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Absolutely agree with all of that - I've never heard of the same advice being given to everyone - but then we are all unique we just share similar conditions. I love salad but can't tolerate mayonnaise and a very old (in her 90's) friend once told me that too much lettuce gave her the 'runs'  I did laugh at the time but now I wonder if she was right. Lettuce is mostly water so you would think it's fine but in Ireland they call all salad leaves 'greens' so maybe it can have a bit of a laxative effect. I have seen it recommended as a sedative for anyone having trouble sleeping (a plain lettuce sandwich an hour before going to bed). Would give me indigestion I think so I haven't actually tried it.

I can't believe two years have flown by since I had my last colonoscopy - will have another due in 2013/2014 unless any symptoms appear. I did ask my consultant how much longer I would need to have them and he said until you are 75 or 80  
(an NHS gastrologist told me if last one was clear and you have been clear for 15 years then wouldn't need any more). One was private the other NHS - who do you believe? Is it all about money either way? I'm too scared to take the chance of not having them so will continue with them 'just in case'.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I will let you know what time scale they give to my Husband this time, although I am not sure when he will see his consultant.

When first diagnosed they said every ten years, then it went to five and the last time should have actually been four years, but because of losing Dad last year etc time flew by and it actually worked out to five.

What we can't understand is that colitis wise there was no inflammation this time......but like I said in the other post they said he now has diverticulitas as well although he hasn't noticed anything different. 

My Husband truly believes that stress plays a big part in things for him, when we are away in the motorhome he feels so relaxed etc. But when we are busy with our business it can be a different story.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*colonoscopy*

I had two colonocsopies (I think) the first removed polups which could develop into cancer. Two years ago we both had those cards to put a specimen on from the PHT(NO PROB) last year only my husband had one. I was going to ask why not me as I'm most at risk,. but knew it would end in another of those colonoscopies; so didn't pursue it. Hopefully next near they (the PHT) if they still exist will not miss me out.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: colonoscopy*



ambegayo said:


> I had two colonocsopies (I think) the first removed polups which could develop into cancer. Two years ago we both had those cards to put a specimen on from the PHT(NO PROB) last year only my husband had one. I was going to ask why not me as I'm most at risk,. but knew it would end in another of those colonoscopies; so didn't pursue it. Hopefully next near they (the PHT) if they still exist will not miss me out.


Hi as far as I am aware, yes these specimen cards are still sent out......I believe to people over 60.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Briarose your husband is right i had an acute attack of diverticulitis while on holiday in Cyprus and my bowel nearly perforated .I was fairly young to get this disease(late forties) the bowel specialist at the hospital said my diet was good so not the cause then after asking many questions came to the conclusion it was the way i have lead my life ie:long hours ,7 day weeks and stress .I have tried to slow down i dont want to go through that pain again. The only time i have had slight problems is when i take a lot on and the pressure builds , not had another attack though (touchwood) .I was told if this happens i may need an operation.Hope hubby stays well take care Dave.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

dhutchy said:


> Hi Briarose your husband is right i had an acute attack of diverticulitis while on holiday in Cyprus and my bowel nearly perforated .I was fairly young to get this disease(late forties) the bowel specialist at the hospital said my diet was good so not the cause then after asking many questions came to the conclusion it was the way i have lead my life ie:long hours ,7 day weeks and stress .I have tried to slow down i dont want to go through that pain again. The only time i have had slight problems is when i take a lot on and the pressure builds , not had another attack though (touchwood) .I was told if this happens i may need an operation.Hope hubby stays well take care Dave.


Thanks Dave....we are trying to slow down and take a step back. Oh to have more time to enjoy in the motorhome.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: colonoscopy*



Briarose said:


> ambegayo said:
> 
> 
> > I had two colonocsopies (I think) the first removed polups which could develop into cancer. Two years ago we both had those cards to put a specimen on from the PHT(NO PROB) last year only my husband had one. I was going to ask why not me as I'm most at risk,. but knew it would end in another of those colonoscopies; so didn't pursue it. Hopefully next near they (the PHT) if they still exist will not miss me out.
> ...


Yes ,i had my 1st card last year,come back abnormal.The nice people at the hospital gave me some horrible vanilla flavoured powder to take in two litres of water :x :x :x "good job i like a pint or two "  .had the colonoscope ,took away five polyps .Ok so far ,said i would need to go back in one years time to have another colonoscope.
I dont think the card is issued every year.
How do people manage ,if they can only sip the horrible stuff.Unlike me ,i just can knock it back in one go,and still struggled.
I would like to add,if you receive a test card .USE IT,i know people who ignore these test cards.
Les


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

The vanilla stuff is what Hubby had :wink:


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

The vanilla stuff is what I had .........and then didn't have as it all came back again 8O 
The test kit you get in the post came to me as well but it did say on mine that if you have had (or are on regular colonoscopy checkups) not to use it. I thought I would telephone to ask why and they told me the test they do is very basic and nowhere near as good at detecting problems as the colonoscopy. It just checks for blood in the stool sample and obviously cannot see polyps. I had a tiny polyp removed in 1998 during my checkup with the consultant (sigmoidoscopy)It was totally painless and I would say please don't be afraid of this procedure if you are offered it. My polyp was the type that had the 'potential' to turn cancerous. It may have just stayed there and remained benign but they whip them off just in case they dont. They can take between 5 - 10 years to grow or to change - hence the time allowed in between c/scopes.

Please use the test kit that comes through the post as it is better than nothing BUT if you are at risk for whatever reason don't rely on this test alone. You should be the one chasing the Doctor to get a colonoscopy done as it is your health at risk. If you have slipped through the net and not had a recall then please consider talking to your GP about it. 
I absolutley hate the whole prep thing but I make myself do it because I'm more afraid of what might happen if I ignore it. It's just one day of being on the loo and a sore bum (sorry) and thats what I keep telling myself. Anyway.....you may be one of the lucky ones who find the bowel prep easy to drink and keep down and I've read plenty of those stories as well.
Please please dont become a statistic by ignoring things.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
I don't know if you've noticed on the news but a Doctor from Rochdale fell down the cliffs at Scarborough, trying to rescue his dog, and seriously injured himself.
He is Chris Babbs and has been treating me both privately and NHS(after the Insurance company decide it was chronic). He is the best Doctor I have come across in this or any other field on all levels and I wish him a swift recovery.
My next appointment is in June.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I understood that the owner of the dog wanted to remain anonymous


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

There was an injunction?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Shouldn't joke because he is seriously ill and he is a hell of a nice guy.

Picture of him and his wife just been on the news.


----------

